# Ron Zacapa 23 Anos is the Devil!



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

I know there are other threads that discuss this, but I picked up a bottle of this in Chicago this past weekend.

I can't keep my hands off of it! This is the best liquor I've ever tasted and now I peer over a great chasm as I look for a source of Zaya, Diplomatico and Centenario. 

I'm so screwed! :hn


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

IM(h)O, Zaya is better. Zacapa is really good -- don't get me wrong; but I think Zaya is smoother and better balanced. A lot of folks disagree with me, though. After all, I have the discerning palate of a labrador....


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

The Professor said:


> IM(h)O, Zaya is better. Zacapa is really good -- don't get me wrong; but I think Zaya is smoother and better balanced. A lot of folks disagree with me, though. After all, I have the discerning palate of a labrador....


in this thread your opinion is invalid


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Tristan said:


> I know there are other threads that discuss this, but I picked up a bottle of this in Chicago this past weekend.
> 
> I can't keep my hands off of it! This is the best liquor I've ever tasted and now I peer over a great chasm as I look for a source of Zaya, Diplomatico and Centenario.
> 
> I'm so screwed! :hn


Yep!

You're done! Zacapa is great. I would advise drinking it from a cognac glass.

ATL


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

ATLHARP said:


> Yep!
> 
> You're done! Zacapa is great. I would advise drinking it from a cognac glass.
> 
> ATL


nice touch :tu


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

ATLHARP said:


> Yep!
> 
> You're done! Zacapa is great. I would advise drinking it from a cognac glass.
> 
> ATL


or straight from the bottle :al


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

The Professor said:


> or straight from the bottle :al


remind me why if I can make it to MMHII you can't?


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Tristan said:


> I know there are other threads that discuss this, but I picked up a bottle of this in Chicago this past weekend.
> 
> I can't keep my hands off of it! This is the best liquor I've ever tasted and now I peer over a great chasm as I look for a source of Zaya, Diplomatico and Centenario.
> 
> I'm so screwed! :hn


Is this why you keep prank calling me....:r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

RPB67 said:


> Is this why you keep prank calling me....:r


:r:r:r


----------



## cigarsarge (Feb 7, 2005)

I'm lucky if a bottle of Ron Z lasts a couple of weeks. :tu


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

cigarsarge said:


> I'm lucky if a bottle of Ron Z lasts a couple of weeks. :tu


I'd be lucky for a week


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

I see you just answered half of my PM! :tu

Try the Binny's on Milwaukee Avenue next time...they carry Zaya!

And I find the best way to drink Ron Zacapa is from a double shot glass...with the bottle within arm's reach! :al

THANK YOU AGAIN BLUEFACE...damn that stuff is good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:al :al


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

cigarsarge said:


> I'm lucky if a bottle of Ron Z lasts a couple of weeks. :tu


All I know is, I think I'm on my fifth bottle now....:tu


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

M1903A1 said:


> All I know is, I think I'm on my fifth bottle now....:tu


and he bought them Friday


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

BigVito said:


> and he bought them Friday


After today, I would SURE be tempted!!! :al  :tu


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

M1903A1 said:


> After today, I would SURE be tempted!!! :al  :tu


:r send some my way bro


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

M1903A1 said:


> I see you just answered half of my PM! :tu
> 
> Try the Binny's on Milwaukee Avenue next time...they carry Zaya!


Just saw your PM; yes I'm gonna hit up Binny's next time to pick up some Zaya.

I wonder if we can "stealth" a bottle into Shoeless Joes? :ss :tu


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Tristan said:


> Just saw your PM; yes I'm gonna hit up Binny's next time to pick up some Zaya.
> 
> I wonder if we can "stealth" a bottle into Shoeless Joes? :ss :tu


http://www.blackhawk.com/category1.asp?D=D0051&S=S0555&G=&C=&N=1&pricestart=&priceend=


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Zacapa is my friend.:al


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> Yep!
> 
> You're done! Zacapa is great. I would advise drinking it from a cognac glass.
> 
> ATL


Yep, and drink Zacapa XO if you can get it. It is much smoother than Zacapa 23yr--and you know that's gotta be smooth. :al


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

*I found these to be a great combo!

​
The Zaya ain't bad either.

​
Neat!*


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

Those are some fantastic pics, it is quite a 'photogenic' beverage!

That box of Tats looks mighty nice as well. :dr


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

The Professor said:


> IM(h)O, Zaya is better. Zacapa is really good -- don't get me wrong; but I think Zaya is smoother and better balanced. A lot of folks disagree with me, though. After all, I have the discerning palate of a labrador....


Actually I think a lot of people do agree with you but don't really realize it (to some extent). Zaya *was* rum from the same distillery, aside from blend, it was obviously younger than the Zacapa 23.



Ivory Tower said:


> Yep, and drink Zacapa XO if you can get it. *It is much smoother than Zacapa 23yr--and you know that's gotta be smooth.* :al


Do know that Zacapa XO is a blend of rums from the distillery as young as *6 years old*, with rum as old as 25 years old. Ivory's post adds to my personal belief that people do indeed like some of the youthier aspects of the distillery.

My above drivel assumes we are talking about the discontinued Zaya that was (previously) distilled by ILdG.


----------

